# Loch im Holzboot flicken



## Rxbinhx (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe seit letztem Sommer ein Loch in meinem kleinen Holzruderboot. So in etwa 3 x 3cm. 
Dieses liegt sehr ungünstig und es dringt Wasser ein, sobald ich in dem Boot sitze.

Nun benötige ich Informationen wie man so ein Leck wieder flickt. So dass nach der Reparatur alles dicht abscjließt und kein Wasser mehr eindringt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG Robinho


----------



## heinmama (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Hallo,

um die Situation besser beurteilen zu können solltest Du mal ein Foto einstellen.Des weiteren wäre esschön zu wissen aus welchem Material das Boot ist ( Holz wurde schon gesagt, aber nicht ob es ich um Plattenwerkstoffe handelt).

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Rxbinhx (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Ohje da fragst du mich etwas |bigeyes
Aus welchem Holz das Boot genau besteht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe es vor 2 Jahren geschenkt bekommen - aber bis zu dem Loch hat ja alles noch funktioniert von demher habe ich mich nicht dafür interessiert.

Mit Fotos wird es momentan ein wenig schwierig - ich komme so schnell nicht an den See wo das Boot liegt. Sobald ich aber wieder vor Ort bin werde ich welche machen und dann hier einstellen.

Über Google habe ich leider nichts hilftreiches finden können.

MfG


----------



## heinmama (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Hallo,

als provisorische abhilfe kann man zwei Unterlegscheiben nehmen(geht auch mit Blech) und die eine auf der Außenseite mit Sikaflex ankleben, den Zwischenraum dazwischen mit Sikaflex füllen, die zweite Unterlegscheibe von innen da gegen kleben und das ganze mit einer durchgehenden Schraube mit Mutter fixieren.

Ist aber echt nur provisorisch, früher wurden die Waschtöpfe auch so geflickt.

Gruß
Heinmama


----------



## Franky (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Servus,
was ist denn die Ursache für das "Loch"? Ist das Holz an der Stelle durchgerottet oder bist Du irgendwo aufgesetzt?
Bei ersterem würde ich mich fragen, ob eine Reparatur überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe mal ein wenig rumgelesen und entdeckt, dass einige ihre Holzboote mit einer Epoxy-Schicht überziehen. Nur darunter rottet Holz ja noch schneller...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*



> Ich habe mal ein wenig rumgelesen und entdeckt, dass einige ihre  Holzboote mit einer Epoxy-Schicht überziehen. Nur darunter rottet Holz  ja noch schneller...



Deshalb sollte man mit Epoxy auch nur eine Seite beschichten/laminieren,
zumeist die Wasserseite, dann kann von der anderen Seite noch Luft dran.
Allerdings nennt man so was nicht umsonst "Leichentuch", wenn man ein Holzboot beschichtet und beidseitig versiegelt, dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann das Boot dann entgültig zum Schrott muss!
Besser ist es für solche Reparaturen, dass rotte Holz entfernen, ein neues Stück passend einsetzen und als dauerelastischen "Kitt", Bitumen oder Teer verwenden!
Eventuelle Fugen mit Teer vergiesen und mit Hanf oder Baumwolle ausstopfen (kalfatern)!

http://www.fky.org/restaurierung/reparatur/reparatur5.html

Jürgen


----------



## DaHuaba28 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Richtig mit Epoxy beschichtet und das Boot überlebt uns alle!


----------



## Fishaholic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Loch im Holzboot flicken*

Pass aber gut auf!!! Denn im Bootsholz das lange Zeit mit Wasser in Kontakt war schlummert ein gefährlicher Virus! Wenn Du mit dem erst infiziert bist, reicht ein Angelboot nicht mehr und Du hast bald gar keine Zeit mehr zum Fischen!


----------

